# What ferts to buy?



## scruztaylor (Apr 16, 2009)

I recently got into planted aquariums after 5-6 years of keeping reef tanks. I setup a 12 jbj nano this weekend. I bought a current usa fixture that is 36 watts putting me a 3 watts per gallon. I am going to be dosing excel and trying to stay away from C02. Is it low enough light to only be doing ferts? Let me know of good stuff to buy as I will be wanting to buy the stuff soon. I have amazonia substrate too if that matters.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Which dosing regimen will you be using?

This is my shopping list of ferts. I use EI dosing regimen.

Macros:
KNO2
KH2PO4
K2SO4

Trace Elements and Other:
CSM +B
Flourish Iron
CaSO4
MgSO4
GH BOOSTER (used weekly 50-70% water change)

I purchase them here http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=cats&Edit=2&EditU=1&Regit=2


----------



## scruztaylor (Apr 16, 2009)

I have no idea what regimens are out there


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

EI Method, PPS-Pro, PPMD.

I used PPS-Pro to start as it was the easiest for beginner. Recently I switched to EI because PPS-Pro didn't meet my plants demands.

Here is my dosing schedule

FOR A 20-40 GALLON SETUP
Monday:
Trace- 1/16
Fe- 1/16

Tuesday:
KNO3- 1/4 tsp
KH2PO4- 1/16 tsp
K2SO4- 1/16 TSP

Wednesday:
TE- 1/16 tsp
Fe- 1/16 tsp
MgSO4- small pinch
CaSO4- small pinch

Thursday:
same as Tuesday

Friday:
same as Monday

Saturday:
no dosing

Sunday:
trim and clean tank
then 50-70% water change
AFTER WATER CHANGE ADD
1 tsp GH Booster
1/4 tsp KNO3
1/16 tsp KH2PO4
1/16 tsp K2SO4

As far as dosing is concerned you can either add the dry mix directly to the tank or make a solution. I make a solution for KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4 (by calculating how much is used weekly and what size container). So if your using a 500mL container, divide 5mL (amount I dose in liquid each day) = 100 days (how many days your mixture will last). Then take each measurement i.e KNO3 is 1/4 and multiply by 100 days = 25 tsp (into container with DISTILLED WATER). I do this for each of the macro nutrients (KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4), everything else I add dry chemicals directly into tank (CSM+B, GH BOOSTER, MgSO4, CaSO4). If you need more information ask away or read about EI in the stickies.


Good Luck


----------



## scruztaylor (Apr 16, 2009)

dj2606 said:


> EI Method, PPS-Pro, PPMD.
> 
> I used PPS-Pro to start as it was the easiest for beginner. Recently I switched to EI because PPS-Pro didn't meet my plants demands.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the info! Where is the best place to buy this stuff. I think I want to buy some good premixed stuff the first time around. Is there somewhere online I can get it all? I don't want to mix my own yet. I don't need easy, just want something that will work the first time around even if I decide to go with harder plants.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Look at my first post I listed all the chemicals you need.

go to this website
http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/in...ditU=1&Regit=2


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

It isn't difficult to mix your own. If you feel too overwhelmed with this then you could go with seachem's flourish line of fertz. Many people use it to dose their aquariums with macro and micro nutrients. The thing that deterred me from using flourish was the price. 1lb of dry chemicals will last you a year.


----------

